# NEW Digilight DRB-9VHP ARE IN!!!



## dasanii19 (Jun 27, 2006)

*DRB-9VHP Available yet?*

Are the "new" DRB-9VHP available yet? or are they still hard to get? Anyone know?

Is digilight the only source around to get new version?


----------



## mdocod (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: DRB-9VHP Available yet?*

been on back order as long as I can remember... we may never see these lamps again- who knows.... maybe i'll give digi a call sometime and ask about whether they expect to have the improved DRBs available anytime soon..


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just got off the phone with reggie,they have the "NEW version" DRB-9VHP lamp in stock ready to ship, he did a test on it to make sure they were indeed the new DRB-9VHP's. I just bought one..


----------



## NAW (Jun 29, 2006)

Can these be used with protected 17500 cells. I heard they only work with unprotected cells.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 29, 2006)

I hope the will work with a A19 and 3XCR123A's because thats all I got right now......... Can someone verify this for me?


----------



## jezzyp (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: DRB-9VHP Available yet?*

Its on the web now - Ordered mine - Just a shame about the postage charge to the UK


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: DRB-9VHP Available yet?*

Yep, just ordered mine today as well.. Do you know if it will work with 3XCR123A?


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: DRB-9VHP Available yet?*

The DBR-9VHP will work as it should with 3 CR123A primary 3 volt batteries.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: DRB-9VHP Available yet?*

What is the postage charge from digilite to The UK for one lamp?

I have been thinking about getting the battery pack for the DRB-9VHP lamps I already have.

Regular protected (2x RCR123) cells wont light it up without a double tap. But I'm uncertain if digilights pack is protected or not. It looks like there are two protected cells in the blue shrinkwrapped pack with protection circuits on them, but it is hard to see from the pics.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh.. and when you say "new" do you mean the High pressure 0.8 amp lamps?

What Test did he do?


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 29, 2006)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Oh.. and when you say "new" do you mean the High pressure 0.8 amp lamps?
> 
> What Test did he do?


 
I dont know what test, but he said he tested it and it was 0.8. He said it also reads HP on the side of the lamp


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 29, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> I dont know what test, but he said he tested it and it was 0.8. He said it also reads HP on the side of the lamp



0.8 amps means those lamps are the real deal. They should sell briskly now that Reg has confirmed that they are what many people have been itching to get their hands on.


----------



## Owen (Jun 30, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> I dont know what test, but he said he tested it and it was 0.8. He said it also reads HP on the side of the lamp


Cool. I ordered a couple yesterday, assuming they'd be the new ones. My others draw 1.2-1.3A.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 30, 2006)

AAAAHHHHH!!!

I cant seem to order them. I just get an error message. Could anybody help me out and prehaps get me a couple and post them to me in the UK. Or anybody in the UK wish to share shipping on an order that they have already placed?

I would obviously pay you before you get them.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Call him, I payed over the phone


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd love to dude, but I'm in the middle of the north sea at the minute on an oil rig and I cant call international numbers.

Its driving me nuts as I get free international calls when I'm at home now. I wont be home for another few weeks now


----------



## NAW (Jun 30, 2006)

Raoul_Duke said:


> I'd love to dude, but I'm in the middle of the north sea at the minute on an oil rig and I cant call international numbers.
> 
> Its driving me nuts as I get free international calls when I'm at home now. I wont be home for another few weeks now


 
Oh wow that sucks man. I just ordered one a minute ago.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Raoul_Duke said:


> I'd love to dude, but I'm in the middle of the north sea at the minute on an oil rig and I cant call international numbers.
> 
> Its driving me nuts as I get free international calls when I'm at home now. I wont be home for another few weeks now


 
Yea that sucks man, If I were close to you id hook you up but im in Nevada :thumbsdow Good luck!! I am too impatient and just bought the p90 and p91 two days ago, I should have waited for this and bought two instead of one. I guess it will be kinda cool to compare p60,p90,p91,Kl3 to the DRB-9VHP now though :rock:right?? Did I buy too many lamps for my 6P? :huh2:


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 30, 2006)

Jeezee, you just bought a bunch of lamps. 

I'll tell you one thing though, I think your going to like the Digilite the most.
I have the P91 and the Digilite, but I'm after the 0.8 one as I cant run the 1.2 A one with protected rechargable 123's, so I use unprotected, but they worry me a little.


----------



## jezzyp (Jun 30, 2006)

*My emails from Reggie:*

I have tested the bulbs and they are all giving a reading of 0.8amps. This new inventory of the DRB-9VHP is the more efficient one.
To order online, just choose USA and state your correct address in the special instruction box. For shipping fee, choose standard overnight delivery but this will not get to your place overnight. Instead, it will get to your place several days by FEDEX International economy.
Sincerely,

Reggie


For you chaps in the UK the shipping of $20  is steep compared to lighhound, fox int etc. I'd email first as the website and payment processing has no UK options.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 30, 2006)

I have emailed, but no reply today. I dont suppose anybody has an Email address for Reggie? You could PM it to me.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok, so whats' the deal with these? Are these the 175 lumen lamps that run for about an hour to 50%? Also are these the ones that the bulb/base screw into/out of the reflector allowing you to adjust the spot?


----------



## Owen (Jun 30, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> I guess it will be kinda cool to compare p60,p90,p91,Kl3 to the DRB-9VHP now though :rock:right?? Did I buy too many lamps for my 6P? :huh2:


If these are anything like the "9VHP"s(w/higher draw) that I have, there won't be much comparison, except maybe the P91, which I don't have any experience with.
I think you'll be impressed. 
Like R_D, I'm hoping these will run well on protected 123s. So far I've had no luck with 9V LAs from Surefire, Wolf-Eyes, or Digilight in that department, and had to buy a couple pair of unprotected cells for use in 2 cell lights-which is working great, but I'd prefer protected.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 30, 2006)

> Ok, so whats' the deal with these? Are these the 175 lumen lamps that run for about an hour to 50%?


they draw 0.8 amps when driven by eithor 3xCR123 cells, or 2x li-ion rechargable cells... runtime will depend on what you drive it with... this lamp should theoretically run without a hitch on protected rechargable RCR123s (~700mah) for around 40+ minuts... on a pair of 18650s in a larger body- this things could run for over 2.5 hours... on 3xCR123 lithium primaries- expect over 80 minuts...



> Also are these the ones that the bulb/base screw into/out of the reflector allowing you to adjust the spot?


I am nearly 100% confident that the answer to that is "YES".... maybe someone can confirm who actually has one... this feature, imo, really gives the G&P/digilight lamps an edge over the sealed up prefocused nature of other LAs... in my experience- with minimal artifacts- these types of lamps (speaking of experience with 2 G&P G90s, and a Pathfinder P90) can be adjusted to a fairly wide range... including a very decently tight spot.


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 30, 2006)

jezzyp said:


> *My emails from Reggie:*
> 
> I have tested the bulbs and they are all giving a reading of 0.8amps. This new inventory of the DRB-9VHP is the more efficient one.



I bought one of these direct from Digilight last year and was lucky enough to get the higher efficiency bulb.
I tried it on different batteries back then and got these numbers...

1) Protected rechargeable 123A size........855 mA.
2) Unprotected rechargeable 123A sized...840 mA.
3) Unprotected 18650's.........................850 mA.
4) 3 fresh Battery Station primarys..........820 mA.

I did a 90 minute run time test with the 18650's last year. 
The batteries started at 8.36 volts before the run. At the start of the run (1 minute in) the current was 850 mA and the voltage across the 18650's had sagged to 7.70 volts.
At 30 minutes: 810 mA/7.38V.
At 60 minutes: 790 mA/7.13V.
At 90 minutes: 780 mA/6.92V.


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 30, 2006)

Focus is adjustable. I had to turn the bulb on mine in about a quarter turn for best focus.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweet, whats the output of these babies? I was thinking of getting a 9P, might have to now with this thing....


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm not sure what the actual number is but I can tell you that when run on a pair of 123A sized rechargeables, it crushes a P61 that's run on 2 primary cells. It's just so much whiter and brighter with plenty of spill to boot.

I have the DRB-9VHP on rechargeables in a well used Brinkmann Legend LX with a Schott B270 glass lens and ran the battery sucking P61 in it on primary cells before the DRB-9VHP came along.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 1, 2006)

What Protected 123's did you use on the higher efficiency lamp Lumen Hound?

Any specific models, or just the generic blue labled ones.

Oh and Yeah, the 1.2 A lamp I had stommped all over the P61 running on primaries right next to it. Compared to the P91 I think its better also, both on 3 primaries, or unprotected RCR 123's.


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 1, 2006)

Raoul_Duke said:


> What Protected 123's did you use on the higher efficiency lamp Lumen Hound?



The Protected 123's that work on my DRB-9VHP are the blue ones from Dae.
These ones.

I haven't tried them yet, but these other ones look good too.


----------



## D MacAlpine (Jul 1, 2006)

Raoul_Duke said:


> I have emailed, but no reply today. I dont suppose anybody has an Email address for Reggie? You could PM it to me.


 
Raoul,

If you manage to get anywhere with this I'd be in for a couple. (I'd like to run the same setup as LumenHound)

Don


----------



## NAW (Jul 1, 2006)

This bulb will work with 2 protected 17500 cells right?


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 1, 2006)

NAW said:


> This bulb will work with 2 protected 17500 cells right?


Yes, they should give you 80 to 90 minutes of continuous run time.


----------



## slaps (Jul 1, 2006)

Can someone please post the website where I can buy one of these.


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 1, 2006)

slaps said:


> Can someone please post the website where I can buy one of these.


Digilight home page.


----------



## benyosh (Jul 1, 2006)

LumenHound, can any of the WolfEyes lamps, such as their 9v D26 or D36, fit into a Brinkman Maxfire? The lamps seem to be more affordable than Digilights offerings. Or are Digilights lamps worth it? Thanks.


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 1, 2006)

benyosh said:


> LumenHound, can any of the WolfEyes lamps, such as their 9v D26 or D36, fit into a Brinkman Maxfire? The lamps seem to be more affordable than Digilights offerings. Or are Digilights lamps worth it? Thanks.


Off topic but...

I'm not sure as the older Legend LX is the only Brinkmann flashlight I own. I like it's looks and solid build. I would imagine that a bit of digging through the older threads here in the incandescent section would provide you with the answer to the Maxfire question. The Maxfire is very popular.

The DRB-9VHP is the same size as the Surefire P60, P61, P90, P91 series of lamp assemblies and the Wolf-Eyes D-26 lamp assembly. Note: the Wolf-Eyes 9V D26 does not come with an outer spring unless you specify that you need one when you order it.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 1, 2006)

Anybody try their LIon rechargeable battery kit? If so, is it any good?


----------



## jezzyp (Jul 4, 2006)

My DRB-9VHP has arrived by fed-ex  

But I'm at work and its not dark for 9 hours...


----------



## NAW (Jul 4, 2006)

jezzyp said:


> My DRB-9VHP has arrived by fed-ex
> 
> But I'm at work and its not dark for 9 hours...


 
Hey I ordered the same day as you and according to the fed-ex website I wont be getting it in about 10 more days. You lucky real lucky. At least you have it. I hope you have fun with it. And please give us some of your opinions about it like is it focusable, the brightness, etc.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 4, 2006)

Heeeey, I think I was the first to order one, wheres mine at??  LOL, Does fedex deliver on the 4th of july? Its only 9:51 AM here so hopfully ill get it by the end of the day


----------



## NAW (Jul 4, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> Heeeey, I think I was the first to order one, wheres mine at??  LOL, Does fedex deliver on the 4th of july? Its only 9:51 AM here so hopfully ill get it by the end of the day


 
I don't think they work today.  

I just chaecked there site and they say they don't work today.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well I guess we will just have to get a review from JezzyP until we get ours :rock: 

Hey JezzyP do you have a p90 or a p91 you can compare it to? Shouldnt it be brighter then the p90 but not as bright as the p91? Runtime on it is the key though so ill be using this lamp for EDC I would imagine, cant wait...


----------



## NAW (Jul 4, 2006)

What I can't understand is how jezzyp ordered his the same day as I did and he got it today while I have to wait for 10 more days. He is also located in England. I forget what shipping method I took. But man it just makes me wish today was'nt a holiday.


----------



## jezzyp (Jul 4, 2006)

I ordered this on 28 June at 22.00 (UK time) just for the record, it arrived this AM.

http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~jpower/CPF2.htm

I'm running a G2 with UCL and MP Li-ons 700mAh unprotected (_yikes_) from lighthound. They were charged yesterday and I'm reading 4.19V & 4.20V on them.

It's a lot brighter than the P60 (no I don't have any P90/91 to compare) and white too. I found the P60 a bit yellow. It is pretty good on primaries too, not as bright as the P60 but its still white.

1 hour to sunset...


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 4, 2006)

sweeet :rock: could you take beam shots?


----------



## NAW (Jul 5, 2006)

jezzyp said:


> It's a lot brighter than the P60 (no I don't have any P90/91 to compare) and white too. I found the P60 a bit yellow. It is pretty good on primaries too, not as bright as the P60 but its still white.


 
Hmm, you said that it is brighter than the p60 in the beggining. But in the end of your paragraph you said it is not as bright as the p60.




B.T.W. if you are able to give a beamshot that would be super awesome.
:bow: :bow:


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 5, 2006)

Maybe he meant not as bright as the P61??


----------



## Owen (Jul 5, 2006)

Try reading it again. He said with primaries, as in 6V.


----------



## jezzyp (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes owen is correct - I tried the DRB-9VHP with the slightly used primaries that were running the P60. Its nice and white but not quite as bright as these cells with the P60.

I was just checking that it was OK to use primaries as a back up to the Li-ions. Its a lot easier to carry a few spare primary cells than a fragile P60 bulb.

Beam shots maybe - It didn't get proper dark until 11pm last night and thats past my bedtime. This thing is way too bright to use inside there is so much reflection of objects when less than 1.5m away that it hurts my eyes. This thing really lights up my garden and I haven't tried it yet but I am pretty sure it will outperform my standard 4D Mag - Not bad for something this small.

This is now the kind of light that makes people swear when they see it. "**** me thats bright"

So let me see G2 $35, UCL $6, Battery pack $30, Digilight $40 Hmmm... Yup well worth it!


----------



## mdocod (Jul 5, 2006)

darn the timing on these things.... I need to save every penny at this moment and really can't afford to buy one of these... I actually have a P91 in a 2x17670 setup that would be an awsom comparison for this lamp... but just can't afford to spend any money on more lights atm... just spent $4400 on a major transmission project, and another $600 on parts I am installing to fix coolant leaks and other problems on the truck... mostly on credit... as soon as I have some of this paid down, I'll order one and get some beamshots against a P91.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 7, 2006)

I wonder what the runtime would be with this and 2 - 3.7v RCR123s....


----------



## boostmiser (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, educate me.
I've got a 6P with two unprotected cells running a P90 LA. First, can I run a G90 LA? Second, how is this LA compared to the P90 and G90?


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 8, 2006)

KDOG3: About 40 minutes.

Boostmiser: Yes, you can use a P90 lamp assembly in your 6P. The DRB-9VHP is brighter and whiter than a P90 or a G90 and uses only 850 milliamps of current while the less efficient P90 and G90 will draw about 1200 milliamps of current.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yesssssssssss, thats what I like to hear  Now wheres my dang lamp at :candle:


----------



## boostmiser (Jul 8, 2006)

One more question. The G90 has some rings in the beam pattern. Does the DigiLight LA have rings similar to the G90 or is it 'flawless' like the P90?


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 8, 2006)

boostmiser said:


> One more question. The G90 has some rings in the beam pattern. Does the DigiLight LA have rings similar to the G90 or is it 'flawless' like the P90?


I just checked the DRB-9VHP that I've had for a good while now and I did notice a very tiny bit of banding in the spill beam pattern when I aimed it at a white wall at distances of less than 6 feet. Keep in mind, the banding was so slight that just now was the first time I'd ever noticed it. I guess I don't do too much "white wall hunting".
When I moved out to 12 feet I found I couldn't detect it. 

I'd imagine that there are 2 things that may be contributing to this. 
1) I changed the factory set focus of the lamp by about a fifth of a turn to give me the tightest and brightest hotspot possible.
2) The bulb's glass envelope is itself interfering with the way the spill light is radiated out the front of the flashlight.

Digilight has mated a medium orange peel reflector (that leans more toward light orange peel) to this bulb for more throw. A heavy stipple style of reflector would tame the bulb's spill beam iregularities but you'd have to give up a fair bit of throw.

I think Digilight has the right balance between brighter hotspot/smoothish spill with the MOP reflector.


----------



## NAW (Jul 8, 2006)

Beamshots anyone?


----------



## boostmiser (Jul 8, 2006)

LumenHound, thanks. I might just buy one of these to try out.


----------



## Owen (Jul 10, 2006)

Got mine today, and they both read 840mA off a pair of unprotected M&P 700mAh R123s, and a few less with BatteryStation protected 750mAh R123s--I'm doing a runtime test on the protected cells right now.

edit:
11:41am-12:26pm
Exactly 45 minutes on the protected cells. Not bad at all


----------



## wedgehead30 (Jul 10, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Ok, so whats' the deal with these? Are these the 175 lumen lamps that run for about an hour to 50%? Also are these the ones that the bulb/base screw into/out of the reflector allowing you to adjust the spot?


 


*I just got mine today and I'm a little concerned. I think I may have gotten the old style bulb. The bulb does screw in and out of the reflector. However there is no "HP" marking on the label. Just "Digilight Xenon 9V". I'm going to try it out tonight and compare it to the WE, P90 & P91. *
 
*Wedge*


----------



## Owen (Jul 10, 2006)

Wedge, mine have no HP marking either, though they are definitely the more efficient lamp. After comparing them with the "old" 1.2A lamps, I'm thinking I'll send them back. Yeah, they're drawing a lot less current, but they're putting out a lot less light, too. 

Maybe I'll get them back out, and try them with different batteries or something tomorrow to give them a chance, but based on what I'm seeing so far, I'd rather have the old style, or a $15 Wolf-Eyes D26, maybe even a P90. If I find some time, I'll compare them all side by side, but flashlight playtime is scarce right now.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 10, 2006)

I got mine today, no HD on the side.. I dont know how to test it.. I also dont know how to adjust the beam? How do you do this?


I have a p90 and a p91, I can do some beam shots tonight if you guys want


----------



## NAW (Jul 10, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> I have a p90 and a p91, I can do some beam shots tonight if you guys want


 
:huh: :rock: :huh: :rock: :huh: :rock: I'm interested!


----------



## larryk (Jul 11, 2006)

I got my HP lamps today and don't understand all the hype. Both my P90 and P91 lamps are brighter. My new HP lamps are about the brightness of a P60 on primaries.


----------



## nzgunnie (Jul 11, 2006)

Well that sounds odd. I got one a few months back, it draws 1.2a and is brighter than a P90. Reggie is sending me a new 'efficeint' version that I expect to have in a week or so. I hope it is at least as bright as the old one. I'd rather take the hit on the current draw than have a 800mah bulb that is only as bright as a P60!


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 11, 2006)

Alright guys, Ive never taken beam shots before so bare with me here..This is at 23 feet (about 8 yards) shining at the side of my house.. Using a 6P+A19 extension with 3X Brand new set of Batterystation CR123A.. I hope these picture are alright, if not just tell me what I need to change and Ill go take them again.. Thanks  


"New 0.8" Digilight DRB-9VHP






Surefire P90





Surefire p91


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 11, 2006)

Son of ah!!! I went out side to take a beam shot of the p60 as well and forgot to take off the A19 and I think I blew the damn p60 lamp..Grrr lol so much for trying ay??


----------



## LumenHound (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice shots!
Was the exposure locked to the same setting for all 3 pictures?
Can you manually set the camera to underexpose by 2 f stops? 
Underexposing causes the hotspot to be less blown out and it's easier to see differences between bulbs that way.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 11, 2006)

I took these with my sony mini dv handycam, I had to run inside and change out the lamp each time so the camera wasnt set to one spot on each picture.. I tried to stand in the same spot each time though.. I need a tripod  All the settings on the camera were set the same for each picture..

Your other questions/statements are kinda greek to me, but I hope that answered most of what you were asking..


----------



## wedgehead30 (Jul 11, 2006)

*I’ve been looking for a good duty light and a good weapon light for my patrol carbine. For a duty light I finally decided on a Surefire 6P with an extension and Digilight range extender head and bulb. I run it with three CR123A batteries. So far it’s been working great. It gives me a nice concentrated center and great spill. I’ve also wanted a good weapon light that would give me a good throw. But I also wanted a streamlined light so I went with another 6P and extension. I’ve been trying different bulbs and have finally decided to go with the new Digilight 9 volt bulb. After trying different bulbs I found the Digilight to give the best throw and whitest light. I tried taking some pictures of the different bulbs as I was comparing them in the range. They aren’t the best but I’ve posted them for what their worth. The distance is 55 feet on a standard silhouette target. It’s hard to tell in the photos but the Digilight blows the P90, P91 and Wolf Eyes bulb away. Sorry the photos are so blurry. This is my first shot at taking beam shots. The camera was on the same setting for each photo. The range was completely dark except for the light listed. Hope this helps.*
** 
*Wedge*
* :kewlpics: *


----------



## wedgehead30 (Jul 11, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> Son of ah!!! I went out side to take a beam shot of the p60 as well and forgot to take off the A19 and I think I blew the damn p60 lamp..Grrr lol so much for trying ay??


 
Hey man don't feel bad. I smoked a P61 doing the same thing tonight.
 
Wedge


----------



## NAW (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. The odd thing is I 

myself fried a P60 today. I remember seeing the bulb burn very bright for less than a second and then


----------



## mdocod (Jul 11, 2006)

seems like we have some mixed reports about the DRB-9VHP... some are smokin bright- seems that others are really stinking dim.. 

kinda odd.


----------



## Delvance (Jul 11, 2006)

Interesting reports. I have the old DRB-9V HP (1.2A) and also a normal low pressure G90 (1.2A)...both installed in a 2 cell light powered by 2 x 123 LIons and the HP equipped one walks all over a P90 lamp, it's probably just a bit less than a P91 lamp. The low pressure is no slouch either and is only slightly ever so less output than the HP LA according to my lightbox and eyes.


----------



## boostmiser (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, it sounds to me that the Digilight wins at long distances - i.e. more throw. Overall output sounds lower than a P91 and possibly in line with the P90?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: NEW Digilight DRB-9VHP vs. Wolf Eyes*



wedgehead30 said:


> *For a duty light I finally decided on a Surefire 6P with an extension and Digilight range extender head and bulb. ... It’s hard to tell in the photos but the Digilight blows the P90, P91 and Wolf Eyes bulb away. *


It's no surprise that the range-extender head outthrew the Wolf Eyes tactical head: You've compared a 39mm reflector with a 26mm. For an apples-to-apples comparision, compare the Digilight's 39mm reflector with the Wolf Eyes D36. And make sure that your Wolf Eyes lamp has a short hyphen between the D and the 36, to ensure that it's the 2006 model (higher output, longer throw). I think you'd find that the Wolf Eyes miniturbo matches or outthrows the Dilighlight miniturbo. 

Heck, my take-everywhere belt-pouch light is currently a Wolf Eyes 3.7V with a D26. Even without the D36 and turbohead, I'll bet it outthrows any 9V tactical light in a 26mm reflector.

Actually, a month ago I bought a digicam that has manual settings. Finally I can set the exposure for, say, f/5.6 @1/60 second and compare beams without autoexposure equalizing the results. I'll try to to that late in the month.


----------



## boostmiser (Jul 11, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> Alright guys, Ive never taken beam shots before so bare with me here..This is at 23 feet (about 8 yards) shining at the side of my house.. Using a 6P+A19 extension with 3X Brand new set of Batterystation CR123A.. I hope these picture are alright, if not just tell me what I need to change and Ill go take them again.. Thanks
> 
> 
> "New 0.8" Digilight DRB-9VHP
> ...


Hard to tell from these exposures, but are there rings on the wall with the new Digilight? I've got a few in my G90. You can only see them on a wall but outdoors, you can't see them.


----------



## NAW (Jul 11, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> I also dont know how to adjust the beam?


 
So did you figure it out yet? Mines didn't arrive yet but my guess is you turn the reflector...


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 11, 2006)

NAW said:


> So did you figure it out yet? Mines didn't arrive yet but my guess is you turn the reflector...


 
Yea you just brace the reflector and turn the spring in or out.. I tried it a little last night and saw a little difference.. Ill fidle with it more tonight..

Boostmiser,
yea the rings on the wall were with the new digilight..


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 19, 2006)

So whats up? are you guys liking your digilights or what? 

My p60 blew and I usually keep my A19 on my 6p anyways so I pretty much use my digi as a replacment of the p60, personally I like how the digilight beams so im happy with it..  What about you guys?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jul 19, 2006)

For me this new "miracle lamp" is quite a big disappointment. The concept of high output and longer runtime with great beam quality certainly has its appeal. My results are quite different.

My lamp arrived ($28.49 shipped) and is marked Xenon 9V. No HP markings. The lamp package is marked DigiLight but has no part number.

My test light and intended home for this lamp is my SF D3. I installed the lamp and made a quick observation in my dark garage. Quite underwhelmed. I put the P91 back in for a quick reference. The DRB-9VHP is no where near the P91. I realize the P91 is rated at 200 lumens and should be brighter. The DRB-9VHP is no where close. This is the same lamp DigiLight uses in there T9 and rate at 175 lumens. Next, I compared the DigiLight to a P90. In a non-measured garage wall blast the P90 is slightly brighter.

Next current measurement. This was pretty much as expected. 
P90: 1.2A P91: 2.4A DRB-9VHP: 0.84A

The DRB-9VHP can be focused. I do not see this as an advantage. When the reflector is screwed all the way down, there are some bar type artifacts on each side of the beam which I assume are the filament. As the reflector is screwed out, the beam becomes round and then elliptical and then very distorted. There is only one ideal spot. Also, as the bezel is tightened down, it causes the lamp to turn and the focus to change. It is necessary to turn the reflector out past where it needs to be and then tighten the bezel. Some trial and error involved here. For me, I'll take a fixed focus LA permanently in the ideal spot.

Real world. Last night I took the D3/DRB-9VHP and my C2/P61 out to the very dark dog walking laboratory. No contest. The C2/P61 is brighter, whiter, has more throw and larger spill. Remember, the P61 is rated at 120 lumens.

These are my opinions and observations. I don't know what use I have for this LA. By observation, it is not 175 lumens or even close. It is not cheap or even cheaper than SF lamps. 

Mark


----------



## Joseph (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: NEW Digilight DRB-9VHP vs. Wolf Eyes*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> And make sure that your Wolf Eyes lamp has a short hyphen between the D and the 36, to ensure that it's the 2006 model (higher output, longer throw).
> 
> Heck, my take-everywhere belt-pouch light is currently a Wolf Eyes 3.7V with a D26. Even without the D36 and turbohead, I'll bet it outthrows any 9V tactical light in a 26mm reflector.



Hi Paul, I recently bought some 9v D26 bulbs and they seem too flood and yellower than what you have described in your threads. Mine has no hyphen between D and 26 and they don't even have "D26" marked on them. My bulbs have only "WOLF-EYE 9.0v" on them and that's it. Are these older models?

3.7v D26 seems to be very attractive! Have you ever compared D26 3.7v bulb with streamlight strion bulbs? If you have, is it brighter than strion bulb? How about the runtime?

Sorry for asking so many questions. 
I'll really appreciate your comments. Thank you.


----------

